# Will there be a StaffPad Black Friday sale?



## DSorah (Nov 19, 2021)

I'm relatively new to StaffPad, having just picked it up in September. I have a couple students interested in picking it up, but can't afford $99. Are there typically any Black Friday sales on StaffPad that I might alert them to? I'd also like to know about the sample libraries.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## brandowalk (Nov 19, 2021)

I don't recall a BF StaffPad sale last year, but you never know.


----------



## Mr_Fromage (Nov 19, 2021)

I think last year there may have been a sale on CineSamples libraries (possibly to tie-in with CineSamples’ own BF deals).

I believe the app itself hasn’t been on sale prior to this year, at least on iOS. I believe it was also the first time that all libraries have had discounts.

So, as far as I’m aware, it’s “uncharted waters” as far as sales go, though I’m hoping for some myself!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 20, 2021)

Somehow I didn't find out about the sale they just did a month or two ago, I would have purchased both an iPad, staffpad and some libraries. Will wait until there is another sale. if it happens on BF then great, otherwise I will just wait anyway.


----------



## Mr_Fromage (Nov 20, 2021)

@Dewdman42 
There was a summer sale and then a cheaper (for the main app) back to school sale, both this year, both after being bought by MuseScore.

Based on this newer sale behaviour, I think it’s possible there will be another sale for Black Friday, but who knows for sure?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 20, 2021)

Yea I know, I did not hear about them or I would have bought. We shall see, its getting close to Black Friday...and cyber Monday...no comment from Staffpad...so I'm a little doubtful. I'm sure they'll do it again eventually...


----------



## Insert.Coin (Nov 20, 2021)

Staffpad have said they're looking to release their update "soon" which likely is before the end of the year if not the end of the month. Another user got a reply from their staff explaining how they are hard at work with more libraries. Certainly nothing to go on regarding discounts for BF, but, assuming their previous promotions worked, I'd imagine they wouldn't want to pass up on the opportunity to promote their new features in a fresh update, as well as release new libraries during Black Friday/Cyber Monday.


----------



## CatOrchestra (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Markrs (Nov 22, 2021)

Staffpad is now on Black Friday sale


----------



## DSorah (Nov 22, 2021)

CatOrchestra said:


>



Thanks so much for the heads-up! I have just notified all my students! I'm hoping they'll return to school next week well-equipped for composing and orchestrating.


----------



## halfaplanck (Nov 22, 2021)

Now the question is: Berlin or Spitfire? I was initially drawn towards OT with the idea one day I might move in that direction with my DAW as well: the latest news about their Sine update got me a little worried though. On the other hand, I use BBCSO for my Daw-driven mockups, and while I can't say I am entirely happy with it, I'm wondering if it would be better to go with SSO for Staffpad and embrace a possibly more consistent ecosystem... Argh! And no, "get them both" is not compatible with the rest of my BF budget allocation


----------



## Insert.Coin (Nov 22, 2021)

halfaplanck said:


> Now the question is: Berlin or Spitfire? I was initially drawn towards OT with the idea one day I might move in that direction with my DAW as well: the latest news about their Sine update got me a little worried though. On the other hand, I use BBCSO for my Daw-driven mockups, and while I can't say I am entirely happy with it, I'm wondering if it would be better to go with SSO for Staffpad and embrace a possibly more consistent ecosystem... Argh! And no, "get them both" is not compatible with the rest of my BF budget allocation


I think Staffpad spent the most time programming the Berlin series for what it's worth. You should check out the comparison videos on youtube.

I recently wrote Berlin string parts in Staffpad after comparing Berlin to BBCSO Core for this use. So I exported the audio from strings alone in StaffPad, then exported midi from brass/woodwinds to be used with BBCSO Core, worked great and blended well after a few tweaks to the midi (staffpad exports dynamics on a different CC# than BBCSO uses) as well some adjustments to the timing in order to trigger legato's properly in the horns etc...

The downside/upside to Berlin strings is they require a bit more dynamic control due to the heavier vibrato that kicks in around p-mp dynamics. For soft sections I tend to write them in the pppp-p range, and bring them out in a DAW or using the built in compressor in StaffPad. To my ears - personally - Berlin are the most useful and are more agile than the others (probably due to their programming). That said my next choice will be CineSolo strings since those sound better to me than the Berlin Solo's. It's all personal preference really but you shouldn't worry about Berlin not sounding good with BBCSO.


----------



## halfaplanck (Nov 22, 2021)

Insert.Coin said:


> The downside/upside to Berlin strings is they require a bit more dynamic control due to the heavier vibrato that kicks in around p-mp dynamics. For soft sections I tend to write them in the pppp-p range, and bring them out in a DAW or using the built in compressor in StaffPad. To my ears - personally - Berlin are the most useful and are more agile than the others (probably due to their programming). That said my next choice will be CineSolo strings since those sound better to me than the Berlin Solo's. It's all personal preference really but you shouldn't worry about Berlin not sounding good with BBCSO.


Hey, thanks for the articulated reply. I've seen most of the videos I could find, that's how I roll... But after a while you get fatigued and I start struggling with picking up differences, so I tend to rely on other people's experience with it.
So it's either Berlin all the way or Berlin + CineSolo (instead of OT ones)...


----------



## Insert.Coin (Nov 22, 2021)

halfaplanck said:


> Hey, thanks for the articulated reply. I've seen most of the videos I could find, that's how I roll... But after a while you get fatigued and I start struggling with picking up differences, so I tend to rely on other people's experience with it.
> So it's either Berlin all the way or Berlin + CineSolo (instead of OT ones)...


Yeah no worries. Tough choices, Berlin strings are a solid start and that library has been a big surprise as to how much I've ended up using it for what I need. If you need Con Sordino or Flautando etc... Spitfire might be the way to go. I haven't tried Berlin and CineSolo yet but - soon enough.

You may have seen it but if not, there's a thread that shows all the different articulations between some of the libaries if it helps with your decision. StaffPad is pretty terrible with documentation on exactly what needs to be written to trigger different articulations as well as what kinds there are to choose from...

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/library-articulations-on-different-libraries.111985/


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 28, 2021)

I threw down for an iPadPro, StaffPad and the Berlin Sections. I have to say..I'm like a kid in a candy store...this app is amazing!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 4, 2022)

Right now I'm seeing StaffPad iOS for $39.99...









‎StaffPad


‎MADE FOR COMPOSERS ------------------------- StaffPad is designed for composers who want to write music effortlessly, using music notation and audio. Write your music using Apple Pencil, and the app will transform your writing into beautifully typeset notation that can be edited, played back...



apps.apple.com





No idea how long this will last!


----------

